# Problem mit MRTG und SNMP



## scm (16. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich versuche seit mehreren Tagen auf meinem Fedora Core 1 Rechner MRTG zu installieren. Allerdings bekomme ich nur leere png's auf denen nichts geloggt wird. Meine Vermutung ist, dass ich SNMP nicht richtig installiert/konfiguriert habe, da jedesmal wenn ich eine mrtg config file erstellen will, diesen Fehler bekomme:

--base: Get Device Info on community@localhost:
SNMP Error:
no response received
SNMPv1_Session (remote host: "localhost" [127.0.0.1].161)
community: "community"
request ID: -1448209909
PDU bufsize: 8000 bytes
timeout: 2s
retries: 5
backoff: 1)
at /usr/local/src/mrtg-2.10.13/bin/../lib/mrtg2/SNMP_util.pm line 622
SNMPWALK Problem for 1.3.6.1.2.1.1 on community@localhost::::::v4only
at ./cfgmaker line 825
WARNING: Skipping community@localhost: as no info could be retrieved

Bei meiner Konfiguration hab ich mich an folgendes Tutorial gehalten: http://www.wolfgarten.com/downloads/mrtg.pdf

Ich hoffe, irgendjemand da draussen hat einen funktionierenden MRTG und kann mir helfen. Auch mit Config files wäre mir geholfen...

Gruß, Christian


----------



## diggity (6. September 2004)

Probier mal statt locahost einfach deine IP einzugeben. Aber nicht die 127.0.0.1er sondern deine richtige im LAN.
Weiß net obs hilft, könnte aber sein, weil bei mir gehts mit localhost auch nicht.


----------



## imweasel (6. September 2004)

Hi,

hast du mal ein *snmpwalk* auf deine Kiste gemacht? Dann solltest du zumindest etwas zurück bekommen.
Dumme Frage, aber bist du dir sicher das dein snmpd auch wirklich läuft?


----------



## diggity (6. September 2004)

Hmmm ich bräuchte eine Configfile für SNMP .... damit das ordentlich läuft. 
Habt ihr eine?

Wenn ich MRTG starte kommt folgendes:



> webwasher-unix:/home/wwasher/ucd-snmp-4.2.6/perl/SNMP# /usr/local/mrtg-2/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg.conf
> Daemonizing MRTG ...
> webwasher-unix:/home/wwasher/ucd-snmp-4.2.6/perl/SNMP# SNMP Error:
> Received SNMP response with error code
> ...



mrtg.conf:


> HtmlDir: /var/www/mrtg
> Imagedir: /var/www/mrtg/images
> LogDir: /var/www/mrtg/logs
> RunAsDaemon: Yes
> ...



Und noch die snmpd.conf:


```
# Dieses Beispiel erzeugt eine Community namens "test" fuer
# den SNMP Daemon
com2sec                         local     localhost        test
group public     v1             local
group public     v2c            local
group public     usm            local
view all    included  .1        80
access public    ""      any    noauth    exact  all    none   none
```

@iwheasel_ :
snmpwalk funktioniert bei mir. Der Daemon läuft. Das Prob iss halt dass mit den Config Files etwas nicht stimmt. aber wie gesagt, hab nicht wirklich viel Ahnung davon und die Dokumentationen und Tutorials helfen mir auch nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## diggity (6. September 2004)

Hmmm jetz läuft er zwar, aber er zeigt viel zu wenig Datenmenge an ...


----------

